# Found Treasure?



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

What's the Coolest,Nice''st ,whatever Thing you U have Ever FOUND while on a Fishin Trip?? Got A Spot I fish. Everybody and There brother been there. Set up in the Morning, Start cleaning eveybody's trash. FF Thrash, beer bottle's & can's. Dam Litterbug's! WOW  Looke Here! This is the Best I've ever found. $150 New


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Can you please make the photo just a little bigger, I can't quite make out what it is.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I found an Abu 6500 in a Crown Royal bag in the desk drawer of a fish camp hotel room, once. That was 25 years ago, and the reel still works...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I found a *huge* bag of narcotics one time. To bad that isn't my thing. I sure that would have been considered a find. Oh, ya....I did find a dead body once, does that count for anything? Come to think about it, when you add those 2 isolated incidents together, it makes it sound like I don't fish in very safe places. But they were about 130 miles and 15 years apart form each other.

Don't ever find a dead body while fishing. By the time the cops are done questioning you, taking your footprints, your tire prints and generally doing their job, your fishing time is pretty much spent.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

OBX_Nomad said:


> Can you please make the photo just a little bigger, I can't quite make out what it is.




I'm sure you can go whining to a Mod and have it changed


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I'm sure you can go whining to a Mod and have it changed



Apparently that doesn't work because you're still here.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

chill out guys


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

fishinmama said:


> chill out guys


Yes mom. ;-)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice find . . . WTG on the clean up as well, much appreciated. 

I found a 1/2 thawed out box of bait shop squid once  That's about as good as it gets  LOL


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Dead Body!!*

Not A Treasure. OBX the comp has Gremlin's or somthin. Hit or Miss! Nice Find Railroader.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Magged Out said:


> What's the Coolest,Nice''st ,whatever Thing you U have Ever FOUND while on a Fishin Trip?? Got A Spot I fish. Everybody and There brother been there. Set up in the Morning, Start cleaning eveybody's trash. FF Thrash, beer bottle's & can's. Dam Litterbug's! WOW  Looke Here! This is the Best I've ever found. $150 New


Hey that looks like my knife how about sending it to me


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

That's strange. My Dad bought me an ABU and my first bottle of crown and they got lost somewhere down south. I know finders keepers an' all that but...if there's any chance...


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> I'm sure you can go whining to a Mod and have it changed


just put her on your ignore list J


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

my finds during shell hunting have never yielded anything much in the material sense--did find a cheapo fillet knife once -- almost stepped on it - ouch!
but the finds i like the most are 2:
1. a water washed stone that is in the perfect shape of a jumping dolphin -- in an arc of a display, complete with dorsal fin, tail & snout - very cool
2. a piece of a fish's jawbone -- has a series of teeth in more than one line -- kinda a cluster of em actually, small & rounded, look kinda like corn kernels -- any ideas what it might be?

both found on the beach at cape hatteras point area
don't think anybody's gonna claim to have lost these.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

I was at that camp once and lost my abu and crown.. You can keep the abu just send back the crown.. And keep the crown bag for being a great sport about it!!!


----------



## drhnter (Jan 14, 2007)

couple years ago while hunting I found a wallet still had the ID, all credit cards, and $50.00 cash in it, I returned it to the owner, of course it was someone that hunted with us (we hunt privately owned property) he had lost the wallet 12 years earlier


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Magged Out said:


> What's the Coolest,Nice''st ,whatever Thing you U have Ever FOUND while on a Fishin Trip?? Got A Spot I fish. Everybody and There brother been there. Set up in the Morning, Start cleaning eveybody's trash. FF Thrash, beer bottle's & can's. Dam Litterbug's! WOW  Looke Here! This is the Best I've ever found. $150 New


Thats a Benchmade! Nice find.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

baitslingin said:


> just put her on your ignore list J


*Yeah J, he wants you all to himself. *


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

its so much nicer to see:
This message is hidden because OBX_Nomad is on your ignore list.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Best find was a fishing rod, one of those with the hollowed out butt to allow you to stow your lure in it.....Can't remember the name, it was like a $30 rod. I have never bought a beach chair, as I have found a couple in the suds late at night during low tide and these keep on getting it done.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*found treasure...*



J_Lannon said:


> I'm sure you can go whining to a Mod and have it changed




OOOOOPP!opcorn:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*found treasure...*

I was out on OI years ago and had spent all my $$ on fresh shrimp and :beer: the night before. While fishing I noticed I had less than 1/4 tank of gas and a long ride back to Chesapeake in a guzzler. I told my ex-wife (we were married at the time, so don't get ideas!) that we needed money from her stash for gas. "What stash? Spent it on shrimp!" 

I said I would reel in this "last cast" and borrow $10 from our friend Ed who was out there with us. As I reeled in my rig I felt a slight tug. Very slight. As it came through the surf I saw my "fish" was bright blue. When I picked it up, (true story), it was a velco wrist wallet with $17.46 in it!!! No BULL! Had enough for gas and another 12 pack!!!

Only years later did I equate that Big Blue Money Fish to God trying to get my attention. How else does a velcro wrist wallet find it's way onto my hook in the entire Atlantic ocean? 

PM me for my ex wifes phone number to verify!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I found a really nice velcro wading belt with a pair of pliers in a sheath, along with about 10 glass minnows hooked on to it at the Point last year. I was wading out on the 1st bar and looked down and saw the plier. When I pulled up on the pliers, I got the rest of the treasure. It was a nice find. Some new hooks for the glass minnows and WD-40 for the pliers and it was all good to go. I still use the wading belt to this day.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Found a 1 1/4"X3/4" Petrified Sharks toothlaying on the sand Isle of Palms SC.


----------



## JBFishbone (Nov 17, 2007)

I once found a pair of DonMar pliers, only to lose it a few months later....just was't meant to be I guess!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

EDIT: see below post


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Gerber multi tool in the bottom of a big pool in a trout stream....i couldnt find my **** to p!$$ for another 2 hours til I got a hot shower


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

trout fishing at bear river lake found a buck knife #110 i think.

or at flathead lake, saw a 50 dollar bill on the bottom in about 20ft of water (cold dive)man that was some clear water!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

*any takers...*

on my exes phone number to verify?


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

I lose a lot more than I find. I lost a $60 Kershaw knife this summer. I also had a $700 handmade custom knife launch from my front pocket into the drink from the end of Frisco pier in September.......note to self, tie lanyard to knife when throwing cast net from pier. Fortunately I managed to find a couple of kids with flippers, snorkels, and masks who wanted to earn some cash on a treasure hunt. $300 later, I had my knife back.:redface:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well i've lost so much stuff its a wonder ya'll havent found it.



so far this year in va

2 bps muskie rods
1 525 mag
1 tld25
1 all* inshore rod
1 stradic 4000

box full of king gear and wire
2 pairs of pliers
1 stringer


in nc

4 fillet knives
3 pairs of flip flops
1 wading belt/baitbox/plier


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

NTKG said:


> well i've lost so much stuff its a wonder ya'll havent found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang NTKG... can you let me know when and where you are going to fish next?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

cheez neil -- you need somebody walking behind ya to gather this stuff up for ya. just wait til you get old & really start to forget stuff!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> --did find a cheapo fillet knife once -- almost stepped on it - ouch!


ACK!!

I lost my "cheapo" filet knife this past June out at the Point... black plastic handle...fell off my rear bumper and I din't notice it was even going 'til I got back to the house and unloaded my gear. I thought it was gone forever!

'twasn't the knife you speak of was it? 



SeaSalt said:


> dang NTKG... can you let me know when and where you are going to fish next?


LMAO!!! I'll follow along, too!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> dang NTKG... can you let me know when and where you are going to fish next?


I was thinking the same thing, I will follow him around for a little while......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

NTKG said:


> well i've lost so much stuff its a wonder ya'll havent found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



b-ah light induced? 


Jesse


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

neil- stick to fishing in NC -- your losses are much more "cost-effective" there or would that be less "cost-effective?"


----------



## drumblitz (Apr 29, 2007)

I found a large fishing net buoy this year at obx. But the best think I found was a spot where the reddrum where biting.


----------



## surfnski (Oct 28, 2007)

So who found my swiss army pocket watch at ramp 43/44?


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

when i was clamming i once found a pistol. I guess that was pretty cool.

BTW i just left my favorite knife that i had for 10 years on the Longport Jetty on Sunday. Actually i think a wave might have knocked it down into the rocks. If anyone found a cool Rambo lookin knife there PM me i will give money to get it back.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

geezzz...caught/found?...rods, reels, pants w/ $78 and mustang car keys...never found the mustang tho...


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

bassZooKa said:


> when i was clamming i once found a pistol. I guess that was pretty cool.
> 
> BTW i just left my favorite knife that i had for 10 years on the Longport Jetty on Sunday. Actually i think a wave might have knocked it down into the rocks. If anyone found a cool Rambo lookin knife there PM me i will give money to get it back.


$200 and you can have it back or one like it!!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

my buddy was unloading his gear at SPSP off his boat onto the dock and then just took off once the boat was trailered...forgot to load the gear into his truck. over 2K worth of stuff. i think i have heard this story 2K times when going out with him..LOL


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> my buddy was unloading his gear at SPSP off his boat onto the dock and then just took off once the boat was trailered...forgot to load the gear into his truck. over 2K worth of stuff. i think i have heard this story 2K times when going out with him..LOL



NOW THAT SUCKS!!!!!!!! honestly i would probably cry...........no joke, i think im about to cry right now.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I found a mustad 10/0 hook with a drum attached to it on the end of my line.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Lost Treasure!*

No!!! That S$ck's! Could Start a New Thread Bout that one. Lost A Pair of Oakley's . Too Many :beer::beer::beer:!


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

a 1960s vintage Colt's Gold Cup 45ACP, that i found in the trunk of a "junk car" which we were taking out to sink in an "artificial reef" off the TX coast. (the local sheriff said there was NO WAY to know whose it was, so to keep it.)

(don't you just LOVE the SCREAM that a big Senator makes, when you get a strike???)

GOOD LUCK on the water, ts


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Magged Out said:


> Lost A Pair of Oakley's . Too Many :beer::beer::beer:!


I hear that! I kept them suckers in business through the late 90's!!

Lost lots of stuff due to the dead braincell area in my head...

Not too many finds but a couple years ago I bought a $500 beater BMW here in Germany and when I cleaned it out I found a crown royal bag full of change(us and euro). The guy I bought the car from had already left for the states and told me to keep it. Cashed it in and it came up to $485!! Not a bad deal I would say!


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> I found a *huge* bag of narcotics one time. To bad that isn't my thing. I sure that would have been considered a find. Oh, ya....I did find a dead body once, does that count for anything? Come to think about it, when you add those 2 isolated incidents together, it makes it sound like I don't fish in very safe places. But they were about 130 miles and 15 years apart form each other.
> 
> Don't ever find a dead body while fishing. By the time the cops are done questioning you, taking your footprints, your tire prints and generally doing their job, your fishing time is pretty much spent.


Rattler,

I think I know who the pants, $78 and the car keys belong to


----------



## bchnut (Oct 23, 2007)

found my wife at a bar 10 years ago, she won't go back! just kidden


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I found*

Boss Dogg out there........


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

my brothers and i were once driving around trying to find a fishing spot someone told us about.:fishing:
we were pretty lost and after turning down another wrong road (by my sugestion) we hit a dead end with a railroad track.
as we are turning around i spot something under a large rock by the tracks. shout at my brother to stop the car got out and it turned out that it was a large envelope filled of 20 and 50$ bills.
opcorn:opcorn:
would have took the money and ran but my brother in laws dad is a cop.
we drove down to the station and the cop inside said that if nobody claims the money in 2 months then its all yours.
went back to the station 2 months later and walked out with 6,440$ 
never end up finding that spot but it was worth it.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Rodanthe Pier*

Ran into a midwestern Farmers Daughter there 33 years ago... She still fishes with me 

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Good and bad finds*

Good finds include:
-Quite a few knives, folding and static fillet
-Sunglasses
-Wallet w/ a few hundred cash in it, (returned to owner w/ all cash included - and was rewarded)
-Lures and rigs of all shapes and sizes

Bad finds include:
-Dead Pilot whale, (ran over it at night, damn!)
-Nice big Igloo boat cooler washed up on the beach. Opened it and stuck my head in there a puked right 'o way!!! :--| It was filled with rotted bait that had been in there for quite awhile.  I left that thing there, I don't care how much they cost at the store. 

Skunk


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

*lost*

3 weeks ago i lost a 2 week old fusion and 7500c3ct to interstate 295 and the sad thing is i had already caught 3 drum on it since i got it built


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Thank's*

Thank's 4 The Storie's! Never know what u Gonna FIND On the Next Fishi'n TRIP, HUH? Found Me A Little Korean GIRL! Best Find Too Date!  Tight Lines and GOOD FISHING! TOO P&S :beer::beer:


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

New Kent Newbie said:


> 3 weeks ago i lost a 2 week old fusion and 7500c3ct to interstate 295 and the sad thing is i had already caught 3 drum on it since i got it built


sheezzzzzeee........hate to hear that..... did you try to retreive???


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Good finds: -nice pair of pliers -small amount of cash on the beach

Bad find: -elderly man that shot himself in the head with a shotgun at a public boat ramp.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

ddratler said:


> my brothers and i were once driving around trying to find a fishing spot someone told us about.:fishing:
> we were pretty lost and after turning down another wrong road (by my sugestion) we hit a dead end with a railroad track.
> as we are turning around i spot something under a large rock by the tracks. shout at my brother to stop the car got out and it turned out that it was a large envelope filled of 20 and 50$ bills.
> opcorn:opcorn:
> ...



thats a good find!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

marstang50 said:


> Good finds: -nice pair of pliers -small amount of cash on the beach
> 
> Bad find: -elderly man that shot himself in the head with a shotgun at a public boat ramp.


I knew I couldn't be the only one to find tragedy.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bad find*

Years ago (1971) a buddy and I went to AC to fish Starns inlet. When we got there we decided that the water was to rough to take his small boat out so we dicided to hit the surf at northern Brigintine Island. We parked and started walking north. Suddenly we saw a capsized 20-25 foot boat in the wash and there was a person lashed to the boat. My buddy ran for help as I went out to retrieve the man. I untied him from the boat and with the help of some others we drug him to shore. As a trained combat medic I began giving him CPR and continued to do so for about 10 minutes before the paramedics arrived. He didn't make it. Seems four guys were fishing the closed inlet and their anchor broke free and they drifted out the closed inlet and capsized. All four died. 
That's a bad find, Philly Jack


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

lets keep to the GOOD finds...I still have a penn 209 and a 309 that I caught that work...I did find a garbage bag full of pot while fishing...gave it to the cops...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I found a *huge* bag of narcotics one time. To bad that isn't my thing. I sure that would have been considered a find. Oh, ya....I did find a dead body once, does that count for anything? Come to think about it, when you add those 2 isolated incidents together, it makes it sound like I don't fish in very safe places. But they were about 130 miles and 15 years apart form each other.
> 
> Don't ever find a dead body while fishing. By the time the cops are done questioning you, taking your footprints, your tire prints and generally doing their job, your fishing time is pretty much spent.


normally something like that. i just walk on,
its not worth my time for trouble.

i would however phone in as an anonymous and leave before hand.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice find ... I actually found a very similar knife (Buck) maybe 15 years ago, whike trout fishing in PA.

Once I found a fishing pole and reel, in the pole holder, with the line in the water 

Left it alone, figuring the owner would come back for it. Went fishing the next day and it was still there ... fished for 3 hrs, and packed up to go home and it was still there ... took it with me. It was nothing special (maybe a $40 combo), so I figured I'd add it to my collection ... later I gave the pole to a young fisherman who wanted to fish but didn't have any equipment ... gave him an assortment of tackle to go with it ... made his day


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

"CAUGHT" a full set of keys including car, home, work etc.. at Cape Charles this spring. After a little detective work was able to find the owner through her church. Happy ending.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Boss Dogg out there........


Excellent catch Dogg ... I've had the pleasure of meeting your woman


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

man you guys make me think next time i go fishing im going to find a body or some crack

finds: fishing rods, lures, knives etc..

losses: 200 dollar kayak paddle


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Keep ur Eye's Peeled! Never know, $,Fishing Equipment Have Lost Some out there Too Dead Body:--|. Finder's Keeper's!


----------

